# planted 20



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

its finally starting to look like something..


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Grumpy Ram is grumpy!



fly4awhiteguy said:


> its finally starting to look like something..


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Lol... Probably cuz of the flash.... Id be cranky too


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

fly4awhiteguy said:


> Lol... Probably cuz of the flash.... Id be cranky too


yep, me too, hate flash photography - also -forgot to mention - tank looks great! ram looks great


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks  soon i need to find her a mate i think shes a bit lonely right now


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

a few more pics.. I changed the driftwood today..








I haven't seen any bloodfin tetra pics so ill post 1








Oto.. and some BBA..lol








amano


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

What is your substrate?


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Fluval stratum, with a gravel flourite mix on top.. its working good... The plants are growing like weeds...


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

here are some pix after a very big trim yesterday....
































after dark..


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

it's been a little while since I posted, so since I got some new rams today (thanks for the awesome fish Kelly.... beautiful coulors) I would post some pics of the new fish and some more recent fts..


























FTS.. some serious moss growth.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Beautiful Tank! Looks like they are settling in well, I bet that little male is checking our your EBR female hahaha.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Ya.. the female went and hid, but the male wasted no time getting around and checking everything out.


----------

